# Shore fishing on devils lake



## GOOSE ROLLER (Aug 15, 2006)

I am just wondering what techniques are being used for fall walleyes when fishing from shore? Does anyone use frogs?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Darn non residence. Screw it all up for Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Don't forget about poor old meeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I have always fished jigs & minnows in fall up there, with some success. The fish seem active, and fishing is usually good from shore, if you time it right, early and late. My buddy throws small splitshot and a #6 or #4 hook and minnow and either drifts it above rocks near the bridge on a slip float or lets it ride on the bottom.

Good luck!

and nevermind sota...he forgot to take his Resident pills today. :lol:


----------

